# Peptides for sleep



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

As title what peptides at what dosage should I use to help me with sleep and where is best to buy.

any help would be great


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Delta sleep inducing peptide? Was planning on trying it myself. Anyone any idea on dosage protocol?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes DSIP holds some promise if you cannot get this (you should be able to) 500mcg of IPAM is a great peptide for sleep


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

Will these give natural sleep or more of a chemical induced sleep


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Currently running 400 ipam and 200 mod from redshadow and very happy with how much my sleep has improved particulary as had bad insomnia before due to diet


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

So found few things saying 100mcg of dsip is all that's needed and at 12 pound for 2000mcg I'm definetly ordering a bottle. ill post about my results when it arrives and iv tried for a week. Dose anyone know if ill be able to sleep with out it if say I stop after using a bottle.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I found with the peps i have been able to sleep much better

I also use serotonin caps and zma is very good to


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

Zma never helps me sleep just gives me the maddest dreams that feel so real.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I use DSIP 100mcg a day don't bother going any higher doesn't seem to make much difference been using it for a while and I now dream for fun everynight and sleep like a log


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

J1mmyc said:


> I use DSIP 100mcg a day don't bother going any higher doesn't seem to make much difference been using it for a while and I now dream for fun everynight and sleep like a log


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

J1mmyc said:


> I use DSIP 100mcg a day don't bother going any higher doesn't seem to make much difference been using it for a while and I now dream for fun everynight and sleep like a log


That sounds good to me. 1 bottle should last a while then. Will probably try the DSIP from peptidesuk.co.uk myself. The 5mg vials will last 50days at that dose. Will work out cheaper than the nytol I'm using from asda at the minute!


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I've use to use nytol but dislike using tablets all the time so decided I try this a while back I got mine from DRS also I have found no difference taking it during the day instead of just before bed so just jab it when you have time in the day or whenever suits you


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

J1mmyc said:


> I've use to use nytol but dislike using tablets all the time so decided I try this a while back I got mine from DRS also I have found no difference taking it during the day instead of just before bed so just jab it when you have time in the day or whenever suits you


Have u ever went a period with out it did u manage to sleep alright ?


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Ive tried DSIP. I usually sleep for 8-9 hours everynight without any assistance. Why i tried this who knows.. Inwas curious. But... Ive noticed inactually have ended up sleeping less sometimes waking up a lot and only sleeping 6 hours the night i take this DSIP.. I dont dream as much as i would with melatonin. Its REM that makes you dream from my little knowledge.. How would being in a deep sleep make you dream more?  anyway could just be my uk based source of DSIP... But i wasnt impressed.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Svlet said:


> Have u ever went a period with out it did u manage to sleep alright ?


I Slept ok without it no difference


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

J1mmyc said:


> I Slept ok without it no difference


Where did you get yours from may as well use the same as u have had good results ?


----------

